# Wanted Great Garages



## offroaddevil (Nov 2, 2006)

ive been into models for about 30+ yrs. hope you guy can help me .im looking for a kit called GREAT GARAGES from estes its 1/24 scale any help would be greatful thanks


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

there are some on Ebay now, all in 1/43 scale .


----------



## offroaddevil (Nov 2, 2006)

*great garage*

i have the 1/24 scale but its missing some of the parts i was hopeing i can find one complete thanks


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

I forgot they made the 1/24 kits, I haven't seen anything but the 1/43 for years.


----------



## offroaddevil (Nov 2, 2006)

*great garage*

i was hopping someboby would have one in the bottom of the closet they didnt want any more or lost interest in and would part with thanks


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

luckily there are now lots of 1/24 individual diorama parts available now. So you should be able to find something close to the missing pieces to get the kit built.


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I have one. It is built though. I put a bunch of stuff back that I picked out. I couldn't spend 40 bucks on other stuff and that 40 dollar garage set. Think about it - it has nothing to do with any of my models as none are domestic. A Muscle car belongs in the display but an F1 car sits there.


----------

